

Startup ideas are like kittens, I'm giving 'em away - vyrotek
http://almoststartup.com/

======
joshbert
And this, ladies and gentlemen, is how you present an idea. Seriously Justin,
this was a great presentation.

You probably have several ideas already, but maybe you would like to take a
look at this spreadsheet:

[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Ag-
R_ZlGO21NdE9HSWR...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Ag-
R_ZlGO21NdE9HSWRkbjNyUGRxS2JIV3NxYVdiaXc&hl=en)

It's chocked full of ideas, maybe you could pick what you consider the best
ones out of the bunch and elaborate on them as you have done for Oregato?
Either way, thanks for the wonderful inspiration!

~~~
nhebb
Is there some trick to editing Google Spreadsheets? I've never edited a shared
document before. I signed in, clicked an open row, started typing, and ...
nothing.

------
davidedicillo
Yes, and like kittens, there's no such thing as a free one ;)

I love the idea, I really wish we had the time to build something like that.
I'd be a user too.

------
Locke1689
I think this is great. One thing that I've been thinking about recently is
that all my startup ideas are very technically sophisticated. That is, while
they might indeed have the potential to make a big impact, they also involve a
lot of detailed technical work and focus in computer science. I think part of
that is that I'm simply exposed to systems far more than most other fields, so
it's interesting to see the kind of stuff other people come up with. I would
never think of Twitter, for example.

------
frio
You know, this is an idea I had too, and then sat on (much like the author
describes). Not Oregato, but a hub for sharing ideas and generating new
software projects; I have a tonne of things I'd like to implement, and nowhere
near enough time to make them.

Some sort of centralised idea repository (a wiki is almost fit for purpose,
but makes it hard to categorise, rank and index ideas) where anyone can throw
their thoughts for others to comment on, and still others to pick up, would be
awesome.

~~~
thiele
It seems like there is a lot of interest in the "idea hub" concept. I actually
first envisioned Almost Startup this way, but never found time to execute it.
It began as a wiki, then a Wordpress MU installation, and then I finally
decided to just ship it as a Posterous blog. The "idea hub" could start out as
simply as a group blog and then transition over to something more substantial
if there is interest.

~~~
frio
I think it's something that not only has legs in terms of scratching our
(collective, it seems :)!) itches, but has the potential to be pretty big.
I've started hacking on it in Django a few times, only to be waylaid by other
stuff and having to set it aside.

I might write up a big blog post when I get the time detailing how it'd work
in my head, and see if it can be expanded from there.

I'll keep an eye on Almost Startup too; I really like the concept and it looks
like an interesting hub :).

~~~
thiele
If you (or somebody else) can manage to pull together a proper "idea hub",
I'll happily contrbute!

------
jiganti
It's funny that people try to show that ideas have no value by giving theirs
away, when the value of an idea could probably be quantified by how inclined
someone is to not give it away.

~~~
thiele
It's not my point to show that ideas don't have value. I simply don't have the
bandwidth to execute on a lot of ideas and I think there's more value to
putting them out than keeping them to myself.

If I thought the idea didn't have value I wouldn't take the time to write it
out and post it.

~~~
vyrotek
There's also something interesting that happens when you try to fully write
out an idea. When I do it, I usually only finish writing about the good ideas.
Sometimes when you sit down and take the time to think out something you
realize its not that great half way through writing it. Ideas are rarely very
original anyway so you might as well write them out and if you get feedback
then maybe you're on to something and can revisit it later. If anything,
writing alone is an interesting filter mechanism for the idea hub.

In the meantime, keep making Mugasha awesome!

------
wccrawford
It's funny, I've had a LOT of ideas for video games lately, mostly just small
game mechanics ideas. I really, really want to write a game that incorporates
them, but I'm finding that I just don't have time. I've been considering
starting a game ideas blog and putting them all out there for anyone to use.

Don't get me wrong, some are good and some are bad... But I think some are
REALLY good and the bad ones could probably be improved. Sometimes just
sorting good from bad depends on perspective, too.

I haven't quite given up on the game yet, though, and I'd like to be the first
to implement some.

Apparently this guy is past that stage and has decided to just give the ideas
away.

~~~
thiele
Yeah, I know the feeling you're talking about. There's still some ideas that
I'm not ready to let out for free yet.

Oregato is one I've had for quite awhile. I like the idea, but I'm not so
passionate about it that I can envision working on it full time for multiple
years. So it's easier to put it out there.

------
bconway
Good post, it reminded me of this one:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1649260>

------
JoeAltmaier
What if a boxing promoter said "I know this guy, you fight him and we'll share
the money?" Pay squat for an idea, and you've paid too much.

------
mrj
I want to do something awesome but haven't hit on a good idea yet. I think
about code not business stuff.

I would use this. :-)

------
petercooper
Or like cats - recycled.

------
lzw
No, please don't! I have so many ideas already, they torment me, all crying
out in the middle of the night, saying things like "why won't you do me?" and
"remember how excited you were when you thought of me!" and " I guess you
really DON'T want to be a billionaire!"

They clog my days between sprints on my main product with distraction, making
me eager to get the next sprint done so I can work in something REALLY good,
when what I need to be doing is relaxing and recovering so I can do my best
work in ten next phase if my real product. The one that is shipping and making
money.

Please don't let this idea giveaway become a trend!

How how I long for the day when people demanded you dignity an nda before
telling you their idea.

Seriously, though, whittling down ideas seems to be half the work, and I am
tormented by coming up with a great idea at least once a day. Only about %50
of them are obviously unfeasible which leaves way too many... It is really a
burden because they do distract me.

I think this giving away has merit, now which ones to give the boot to?

------
pshirishreddy
well said than well done (:

